# Workbench Build



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*

Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.

I did actually start building a base out of Walnut but never finished because I found a great deal on this bench on Craigslist:










I never really took a shine to the Craigslist bench, it's not heavy enough (even though it looks like it is), and it's not flat - the tail vice end tapers off. It can probably be leveled but still want to build my own…..

I decided I couldnt tolerate the nails so last weekend I started tearing apart one of the old bowling lanes, using mainly a pair of Vaughn Superbars in tandem to peel the Maple lams apart:




























Starting thickness of the Maple is 2-5/8":










Next - we have a bunch of nail to pull:










Just then my friend Jay stopped by and he actually voluntered to help:










Jointed, planed and ripped:










Also decided to add a bit of conrtrast so I ripped up some Jatoba - this is strickly a mockup - no glue, just a few clamps to keep things in line for my imagination:










Planning on gluing up in three or four sections and running through the planer. Also planning on a 5" apron around the perimeter - probably out of 8/4 Walnut.

I have 2 of these purchased from Grizzly (In storage fot the last 2 years):

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Cabinet-Maker-s-Vise/H7788










Thinking of using rectangular dog holes for the tail vice and round holes for the face vice…...bad idea?

Also plan on resuming the Walnut base idea - likely will be 8/4 material laminated to create 3-1/2" or so timbers.

Hoping you will speak up if you have design ideas or you see something here that is terribly wrong…...

Thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Cool when I finish this bookcase I am building a really big heavy duty workbench.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


all the best in this
having it your way
probably the best part

what color putty
will you fill the nail holes with ? lol


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


I kept the nails in mine and I've not noticed any movement in the planks.

To take them apart, (Which I needed to do for my Kitchen counter top) I used a rotary grinder.I think they are called a muffler tool for cutting the bolts on muffler clamps.

I ground the heads off the boards and cut the shafts of the other ones and separated the boards. It didn't require pulling the nails as I separated each of the strips. To take the nail sections out of the boards I used a round punch to drive them out. They popped out quite easily. It didn't take a lot of sweat or cursing.

I made two benches from my alley1) a portable (100 lb) top and legs that come apart so that I can take it and set it up at our woodworking club if I need to. And the 2nd one is my main bench.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Hey Rookie - thanks for the comments - I can't wait to have a HEAVY DUTY bench - good luck on your build!

David - Appreciate the comments - having it your way is always the best as long as the budget allows…..in this case, the material is already here, so nothing left but the sweat equity…...as far as the nail holes, they will be covered when I glue the beast together and surround it with the apron. What looks like holes in the photo are are the Walnut pin markers from the bowling lane.

I am hoping this goes putty free…..

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Karson - thanks for the note and some nice looking benchs! I am wondering how you drilled the dog holes with the nails, or were you extremely lucky and just missed all the nails? Appreciate the post and might call upon your wisdom if I get stuck here!

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary - I am curious about your Jatoba comment? It is really hard and it was really scary ripping a wide board into 2-1/2" strips, plus it seems to take on a life of it's own….....but I survived it! I haven't machined alot of Jatoba before so this is a learning experience for me. 2 of the boards bowed after ripping so will have to think about how to deal with the glueup….

Jeff


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


You have made the first step, getting started and the hardest, removing the nails. I'd advise putting in round dog holes. There are just too many things you can fit into a round hole that the only thing a square one will hold is the bench dogs made for them. Think Veritas bench puppies, holdfasts and roung bench dogs.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


I vote for round hole also. The main reason I like the round holes is for shop made bench cams and different shaped clamping devices. When in need, its easier to drill a 3/4 hole than to mortice one. IMHO Very nice mockup I like the contrast


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Karson - please disregard my question about drilling the dog holes - I see you covered that in your post - again - that is a fine looking bench!

Kenn and Dave - appreciate the comments - the round holes do make sense and they make the glueup a bit easier I guess. Also Kenn - that's a nice looking bench you made….....

Jeff


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


You want to sell that CL bench?! PM me!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


I´ve always dreamed with a bowling lane. 
Great Jay stopped by. Easy job to outsource !! 

That seem to be a future heirloom bench Jeff. I love the Jatoba contrasting.

I´ll keep stitched to this blog now.

Once started the first post of this blog, you´re obliged to keep on writing the following posts !!

This is going to be fun to follow.

I do also prefer round holes. They are easier to make symmetrical, and they can easily handle asymmetrical pieces


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


OK Jeff & Karson, I'm going to ask a STUPID question. Why take the alley apart? Couldn't you just use the alley as is? Was the fact that you wanted to have dog type holes the reason? I do like the jatoba contrast.

Jim


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Hey Fernando - I will try to keep posting - now you have me under pressure to finish this thing! And ROUND holes it is!! Appreciate the input!

Jim - not a stupid question - if you read Karson's post - he did leave the nails in for his workbench, but took them out for his countertops.

I decided to remove the nails for a couple of reasons - one because of the dog holes - two because the boards are impacted with old dust and debris - three because it is difficult, if not inpossible (with the tools I have) to get a smooth uniform edge to attach the skirt to and four becasue the top is tapered from the hundreds of floor sandings it has been through.

No question, there are ways around all these issues, and honestly I have been debating this decision for 2 years - finally I just decided to go for it…

Appreciate the comments Jim!

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Hey Gary - I see your point - I defineatly got the Jatoba for less than $10/bf - a lot less. I think the contrast will class up the project - so no regrets there. Not planning on building another bench after this so this is my shot!

Thanks Gary.

Jeff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Glad you've opted for round holes - two different sets would be a self-inflicted, persistent pain in the backside, I'm thinking. Exceptional bench, well done and much success with all kinds of builds in your future!


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


garyp, once you get to know Jeff you will know that he doesn't spend a lot of money on wood. He and I are firm believers in re-purposed wood.

On another note, I had thought for years that getting some bowling alley maple would be just the greatest thing for a workbench. NOT…....too much work. I had never realized what kind of shape it would be in when I would get it back to the shop. Thanks for the insight. This is one item I can cross off my bucket list. It's hard enough trying to remove those crappy little brad nails they use in the hardwood flooring crates. That jatoba (and other species) sometimes just don't want give them up. I'll keep my brads and let you keep the TWISTED NAILS (are they 9"). Good answer, thanks Jeff.

Jim


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Smitty - thanks for the comments - I do actually believe that square and round holes can co-exist - but the LJ's have spoken and round holes win. Actually triangle is the most powerful shape, maybe I should consider that….........not.

Hey Jim - MANY people have done some wonderful things with the old bowling lanes, but not without some effort. At this point, it is strickly personal for me. I am going to conquer the lane and make that old Maple shine once again.

I have a supply of rough sawn Maple available (with worm holes - that's a different post) but it doesn't have the character of the old bowling lane. So to conclude this rant - I probably won't go out of my way again for old lane, but likely won't regret the ones I have.

Will post more progress soon - the Jatoba is proving to be more of challenge than anticipated!

Jeff


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Jeff
Trouble in Jatobaville? How so? As you know I work with it a lot in the same manner that you are doing now. Splain Lucy, you have my attention and my curiosity is up.

Jim


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


OK you guys got my curiosity up. Does jatoba just have so much tension, is it that hard or does it have natural barbed wire for grain? I have never worked with it.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim and Dave - nothing insurmountable here….......the deal is, becasue I'm such a wood mizer, I rip the boards to size (3 strips from an 8" wide timber) and had no waste…...In hind sight, they should have been ripped oversize and allowed to sit for a couple of days…..

They have a crook in them (like a banana)....I said a bow in my earlier comment, but that wouldn't be a problem…..the correct term is CROOK….............as with many other things in life, it 2 will pass…....

thanks for the curiosity!

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


I try to sneak up on it over a few days time so the wood will relax a bit and acclimate to the shop. I got a 12 ton press and when I figure out how to make particle board out of my saw dust, brother its on Now that cheep!


----------



## BioBill (Feb 22, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


I made a simple bench with old bowling alley as a top. It worked fine. I moved from the Seattle area, where it came from and I used it, to southern Nevada. It now has gaps between the hard maple boards. I also drilled a round hole for a stop, it works great. Then I wanted to add more, so I got a friend to bring over his metal finder with a small area adapter. Marked the location of all the nails we could find. Ruined a 3/4" Forstner bit and a 3/4" auger on the first two tries as I found some un-located nails. This is all to say that it probably is worth the effort to remove the nails when building your main workbench.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Hey Bill - thanks for the comments - sorry to hear about all the gaps and ruined bits. Those are exactly the things I didn't want to deal with. When it's all said and done - the re-done version without nails will look much nicer, and stay much tighter…..

Jeff


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Man, great timing on this post!
My neighbor stopped by my shop the other day and wanted me to build a trestle table out of a 5' x 42" section of bowling alley maple floor.

Never worked with it before so I was very curious.

*Note:* he said, when they lifted it off the floor, there was 6" of cedar wood shavings under it, I assume, to soak up any moisture from the concrete slab. It has these big metal leveling bars under it every 4 ft. that grab the outside edges and supports the slab in the middle.

It made me wonder how they would build it in the first place. It seems like they set and leveled these bars and then nailed the floor in place. If the nails are indeed 9", I would also assume they pre drilled the holes and hand nailed it.

Can you imagine doing that job all day long? I hope you liked the smell of cedar! Props to you guys.

So, I went next door and looked at it. He thinks the 2 bars, still attached, look cool. Problem is, the wood alone has to weigh over 100 lbs. and I haven't put legs on it yet. You won't be able to skirt the top with the bars in place and you can't really see them anyway. I'll drill a hole in them and he can hang them in his garage. Ha!

My concern was the fact the pieces are not glued together and the joints aren't tight. So I wanted to take it apart, resurface it and glue it up. I wasn't aware of the spiral nails. Still planning on it, just good to know what I'm in for.

Also, he wants to band the edges with 5/4"x 3" walnut but I'm really nervous about expansion and the joints opening on the corners. I know about the unglued end grain edge board - no thanks. I may talk him out of this too.

I like the jatoba stripes you did on yours, Jeff. It doesn't take away from the bowling alley floor theme.

And last thing, he wants me to inlay the dots like a real bowling alley on each end. That's kinda cool…..for him.

Should be a fun project. If I build it, I'll follow up with a picture.

Thanks for all the great info Jeff. Nice job!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Tearing apart the bowling lane.....*
> 
> Long story short - 2 years ago a picked up a couple pieces of thick Hard Maple bowling lane for really cheap. The idea was for a workbench. I then realized that the bowling lane was held together with LOTS of spiral cut nails that have some incredible holding power.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark - interesting project you have there…...hope your neighbor is giving you some consideration for your time!

First thing - the nails are not 9" long, they were 2-1/2" long on mine. They are really stubborn at that length so 9" nails (not the band!) would be IMPOSSIBLE!

No question - if this is going to be used for food - you have no choice but to tear it down. Note that I peeled the layers away from the nail heads (if that makes sense) You will see that the nails all go the same direction, so it's just a matter of which side of the lane you start on.

For the ends, you can consider bolting a straight edge to the top and bottom of each end using a straight bit on the router, cut a rabbet on each of the four edges. This will create a tongue and you can machine the groove into the breadboard ends and glue only on the middle. You could optionally peg it as well with elongated holes.

Just some ideas to kick around.

Appreciate the comments and looking forward to seeing your progress - I assume you will post?

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Starting the glueup + the Sweetheart No. 62*

Two points in this post:

1. Dealing with tricky glue-ups
2. Obtaining a decent quality plane…...finally!

I need to say - this is probably not the conventional approach to making a bench, by building the top first - but I don't build off of plans - rather I build from the materials at hand - so the final product is not always known up front.

What I'm trying to say is - I will later build a base that fits the top. Definitely not the textbook approach - but I'm doing it anyways…. 

*Part 1. The glue-up*

First, I had an extra chunk of raw bowling lane and clamped in the front on the router table to create a sort of special clamping table - I shimmed it to create a nice flat surface to clamp to:










Because the Maple is bowling lane comes in various lengths it can cause problems keeping everything tight.

So I dry clamped the pieces together and marked arbitrary locations across the bottom faces of the mating pieces:










Set the fence on the drill press and marked the the centerline of the bit on the table and drilled half depth dowel holes:










Using 1/4" dowels the pieces fit together nicely for a glue-up that doesn't slid around:



















Over the last several days after work  I've glued up a few lams using this approach, wood handscrew clamps to keep everything tight to the base and an assortment of other clamps to get the joints tights:










If you read part 1 - the Jatoba is not as straight and nice as the Maple so has added some challenges. Even though superdave won't agree, I am planning on running the lams through the power planer before the final glue-up.

This brings us to….

*Part 2 - The Sweetheart No. 62:*

I have a variety of planes, mostly old unrestored models. I want to learn how to tune them up and use them properly, but have had limited sucess so far - but also I am a little guarded about altering the old planes until I am more confident in the methods…....

I received a tidy in-store credit check for Woodcraft a few days ago - and decided that I needed a "decent" plane to start with. Sort of a benchmark to set the performance of the older planes to follow I guess…...

The new Sweetheart 62 is likely not the best plane that money can buy - but it is certainly the best performing plane I have ever handled…..WOW….what a difference. The first pass created long smooth shavings - and nearly without effort. I am starting to get it…...

I test drove on one of the lams and can tell immediately that this is an essential tool…....










And Fernando…...Everytime I want to just sit on the couch and watch TV, I can't, becasue you are expecting me to keep posting on this backwards bench…........thanks for the motivation!!

Thanks for looking,

Jeff


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Starting the glueup + the Sweetheart No. 62*
> 
> Two points in this post:
> 
> ...


How's the lateral adjustment on that plane? Could you access the back of the blade with a tiny hammer (I prefer to adjust that way)? Snazzy, It's great to have that "out of the box and it works" feeling. It changes the way you rate your other tools.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Starting the glueup + the Sweetheart No. 62*
> 
> Two points in this post:
> 
> ...


RG - I'm no expert (obvoiusly) so I took some photos - to make the lateral adjusment - you loosen the cap screw slightly and move the depth adjustment screw side to side. The depth adjusment screw is on a barrel nut that allows it to pivot:



















As far as acess to the back of the blade, I would say yes, but it's limitied - hope the photos help:



















Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Starting the glueup + the Sweetheart No. 62*
> 
> Two points in this post:
> 
> ...


I'll agree to anything right now. I just asked the wife for a motorcycle and she said YES woo woo. There goes the woodworking supplies for the next six months. Oh well.
OK back to earth, hand planes are the most frustrating contraptions, to be such a simple design, to tweak and adjust that I have ever dealt with.
Your bench is looking very nice. Shannon Rogers built his top first and it came out fine.
You have some mighty fine shavings going on there Jeff. And I do like the dowels along with your gluing method. It looks like it will stay where you put it and be very tight.
I have been known to kill an electron or two. 
Nice build Jeff. Keep us tuned in. 
The sweetheart is sweet


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Starting the glueup + the Sweetheart No. 62*
> 
> Two points in this post:
> 
> ...


Hey Dave - two things (again!) - First, thanks for peaking my interest in hand planes - I like your posts…..

Second - I ride a Triumph myself - a 2004 Bonneville America - I rode from Minneapolis to Dalonega GA a few years ago - some beautiful country to behold. Good to hear you got the go on the bike! Let me know what you pick up…..maybe our travels will cross some day….

Thanks for the comments.

Jeff


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Starting the glueup + the Sweetheart No. 62*
> 
> Two points in this post:
> 
> ...


I guilt my top first and it helped me build the rest of the bench.

Thanks for the pics that answers my questions very well.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Starting the glueup + the Sweetheart No. 62*
> 
> Two points in this post:
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff.

Thank you, this is getting better all the time.

Doweling seems to be quite challenging.
So you are planning to plane the top with a hand plane !!! Nice piece of steel

I´ll tell you Jeff, I do hardly prefer watching this blog rather than watch tv. Sorry buddy.

This is as a marriage:

First step is a free decision, the following are obliged. )


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Not so traditional anymore....*

So the project took a little turn today….....................

Before that,

The top is glued up into 5 sections, was shooting for four sections but it didn't work out that way. The sections are pretty flat and square - just need a bit more fine tuning of the mating faces….....



















I guess I'll take some heat for this, but it dawned on me I still have a quantity of extruded aluminum piled up and waiting for a purpose - same stuff I used for my router table. Also have another set of those super sweet industrial casters that will raise onto solid rubber feet, making the bench rock solid.

This wasn't the original plan, but it makes sense to me - the basement floor is horribly unlevel so the bench will always be true flat and the base will not rack - at least not under my power. The bench is really about the top so this works for.

Keep in mind, that I got this material at a very low cost, so this is why I chose to use it. I don't think most folks would spend the dollars to purchase for this purpose. This material is Parker (IPS) which is similar to 80/20 brand.

These are the early photos - and much more work to come:

The notch on the right end will allow clearance for the tail vice:










I figure I will secure the top with 4 of these slotted "L" brackets:










Here is the top (still in sections):



















I should note - the aluminum and all the components were used and VERY dirty. They were used in a rubber roll grinding area, so super sticky rubber dust is coated everywhere. Here is a castor as received and one that I cleaned up:










Here is shot of the bottom of the castor and you can see the rubber pad that can be lowered to the floor using the red toothed wheel you can see in the previous photo:










This frame design does not require any corner brackets, instead, all the holes are cross drilled and uses M8×1.25 cap screws with retainer brackets to holds the joints together - here are some photos on how the joints work:























































Still to go:

- Glue the top together and flatten…
- Add a 6" apron around the top
- Add the vices
- Build some storage stuff below….

It looks a bit plain right now, but I think it will fill out with time.

Also this is whats left of the aluminum pile - so not you won't have to suffer through too many more of unconventional builds….










Thanks for looking,

Jeff


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


Is this aluminum stock, 80-20 stuff?
Looks like it
May I ask where did you get this stuff at a low cost ?
Use what you have !! dude.
Edit ,Ok I guess I was reading to fast, This material is Parker


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


Bubinga - As a mentioned above - it is made by Parker (IPS) but is nealry to same as the 80/20 stuff. I got it from work - if you scroll dione in the comments of this post - you can see the two original cabinets I scored…...

Jeff


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


So you´ll have router table and bench with a "meccano look"

Interesting the parker extrusion joining. I am still unable to find 80 20 in this latitudes.

Castors look very smart too.

I can imagine now the gorgeous top. That´s fancy Jeff. And I believe on schedule too.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


I have purchased ,80-20 extrusions,and parts , for revamping a machine, and it is expensive,stuff
That was a good snag you got there Man !


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


Hey fernando - looks like another "meccano" table…...! I would think this material would bhe available worldwide…try an idustrial supply company, have you check the website for distributors?

But like bubinga said - it is really spendy stuff…....

Gotta travel for several days - so I guess the project is on hold!

Thanks for the comments.

Jeff


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


The distributor for 80/20 material is, 5 minutes from my home , but that does not make it Less expensive
You can have this material shiped to your door , if you have the bucks


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


Few grand worth of extrusions where I live You won't get any grief from me, as it looks like it will be rock solid. I've never come across casters of that caliber.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


Great job Jeff and I do like the base. I have a bench that has a metal base and have had to attach it to my wall joists at the end. It seams that heavy hand plane power causes it to walk. And the top is coming along nicely. Waiting for the outcome. I am thinking of the jigs you could hook on that t-trac. Cool


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


80/20 has a "Garage Sale" store (on ebay IIRC). They offer discounted pricing on "less than perfect" materials and close outs.
WOOD (this is my attempt to keep this post centererd upon acceptable content)!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


Nice table !!!

On 80/20… yes the eBay garage sale site is pretty reasonable and NOT seconds for the most part, but drops and wrong cuts and new old stock.

I ordered a catalog, but within a couple of weeks had four of them ! One from 80/20 and three from distributors. These catalogs are HUGE (larger than the Atlanta phone book or McMaster Carr). I'm a fan, but have yet to apply any of it in a project.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Not so traditional anymore....*
> 
> So the project took a little turn today….....................
> 
> ...


Just got back from 3 rainy days in Detroit - YEY!

Appreciate the comments - Dave - I am curious to see how it holds up to hand planing, but I am guessing it won't move…....time will tell.

Yes - the extrusion is huge $$ so unless you get a smoking hot deal - stick with wood!

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*aka - the tornado shelter*

All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..

On Friday I glued up the bench top sections:










Saturday - I worked on getting them semi-flat:




























On Sunday, I got a text from my sister asking "are you in the basement?" I was actually…..but I ran upstairs to check the weather and immediately realized that some serious bad stuff was bearing down (it was 2:22 in the afternoon…) grabbed the cats and ran downstairs and hid under the unfinished bench.

The twister literally bounced right over the house, sparing any major damage, unlike many of my neighbors, who had trees on their houses. This was the twister that really hammered North Minneapolis and concluded in Fridley where I live, just north of Minneapolis.

The past 2 days were spent cleaning up and helping the neighbors….......We have the electricity back now so are thankful for that…...

I am thinking that a donation to the Red Cross and Salvation Army is in order…......

Jeff


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


you are right there

bless all those in need

thanks for that thought

nice top
coming along good


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


The scenes of the devastation are chilling Jeff… I'm glad you were one of the lucky ones…
Your bench is going to be a real Beauty…


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


David and Mike - thanks for the comments…..the whole experience makes me realize how un-important the bench is…...but I really want to finish it now…...

Jeff


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're safe. I only learned about it on the way home from a long shift. It sounded terrifying from the reports. Not to make light of the matter, but nothing's getting past that bench.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


Thanks Al - the bench seemed like the right place to hide….........

Jeff


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Glad you are OK.

Life is great. There are important other things. But we still need our small world.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


Glad that you are allright. Great looking bench..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


Jeff I am glad to see you and your cats are ok. We have had 60+ of then down here in the last month. Two of them were f5. This is the worst season I can remember. I have in my short life been in 3, an dont much care fore it. Oh the bench looks great


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff,
Glad you are OK. This is just crazy. Scary stuff. I grew up in Minnesota and remember joyfully driving to find a tornado. This seems just different.

The bench top is looking fantastic.
Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


Nicely finished and just in time by the looks of it. Bench top is looking good. Glad you escaped the twister.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


First things first, I am glad you escaped the twister. I had one, a small one, dancing in the bayou behind my house the same year as Ike, it destroyed the fence I had just finished putting up a week earlier… no injuries to anyone though… So I know how scary they can be. And we don't have basements here!

Secondly, and far less important, good work on that bench top. That is looking really nice…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


Jeff - Ditto on knowing what's truly important and being properly thankful. Fabulous benchtop, I really like what you've done. How do you like the 'new' SW low angle jack plane? Is the tote as painful to use as it looks?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

Dave - agree that the twister thing is off the charts this year - seems to be every day on the news, yesterday and today are certainly no exception.

Today at work we started a Salvation Army Food/Cash drive…....all good.

Steve - why would you leave Minnesota - we went from massive snow/rain season to rain/tornado season and now the mosquitos are out as well! You're missing out bud…....

dbhost - with all the twisters and no basement, better clear out a spot under the bench…..just in case….

Smitty - the tote seemed ok to me…..never actually thought about it actually, but I will be considering it on the next run…..will update later…..

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## 58j35bonanza (Jan 11, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


Glad that you and your home made it through the storm. Looks like your going to have a nice bench. One thing I need to build.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *aka - the tornado shelter*
> 
> All I can say is I am very grateful for all I have….this will be a quick post and my heart goes out to all the folks in Joplin Missouri and the unreal devistation that occurred there on Sunday…..
> 
> ...


I can see by the pictures that you have found a use for some of that extra alum that you had laying around (helps to keep things flat).

Keep your head down, the season isn't over yet…..................

Jim


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*check out the crook....*

So I was thinking about using some more Jabota to finish off the bench and I unloaded the rest of the boards from the bottom of the stack. I guess I forget how crooked they were:










Amazingly, that 8.5" wide piece of Jabota is almost flat, but look at the crook!










I am considering using the crook board for end caps and vice faces (it's 12' long) along with some Curly Maple for proper accent.

Also ripped some Hard Maple which came from the Mille Lacs Lake area to use as the front and rear apron - this is a mockup - not glued:










I am defineately at that "not exactly sure" what the right next step of the project is, but will continue to make it up as I go….......

Oh, I should mention - got a really cool plane last Sunday (before the tornado) - check this baby out - an E.C. Emmerich 701 Jointer plane (Craigslist for 1/3 retail):










There is no way however - I am going to attempt the "Crook" with the new Emmerich tho…....

Thanks for looking….

Jeff


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *check out the crook....*
> 
> So I was thinking about using some more Jabota to finish off the bench and I unloaded the rest of the boards from the bottom of the stack. I guess I forget how crooked they were:
> 
> ...


Nice looking Jointer plane Jeff,

I wonder in my unknown nature, if you cut the jatoba in 2 or 3 pieces, that crook will almost disapear. Am I correct?

BTW, that top is starting to look as an elevated bowling lane !!

I continue to enjoy this journey


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *check out the crook....*
> 
> So I was thinking about using some more Jabota to finish off the bench and I unloaded the rest of the boards from the bottom of the stack. I guess I forget how crooked they were:
> 
> ...


OK at least break in the new plane on the new bench. After its finished. Cant wait to see the accents on the bench. Looking GOOD. Very cool plane


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *check out the crook....*
> 
> So I was thinking about using some more Jabota to finish off the bench and I unloaded the rest of the boards from the bottom of the stack. I guess I forget how crooked they were:
> 
> ...


Hey Fernando - you are right - the crook will disappear when I cut the board up, which I think I will do….just wanted to make sure it was OK with you….thanks!

And yes - we will have elevated bowling tourney's every Friday after work….all LJ's can bowl for free…..

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *check out the crook....*
> 
> So I was thinking about using some more Jabota to finish off the bench and I unloaded the rest of the boards from the bottom of the stack. I guess I forget how crooked they were:
> 
> ...


Hey Dave - I have actually tried the new plane out on the maple aprons…....very cool…..this is an awesome tool…..

I may ask for your help on the apron dovetails….this will be a first for me…..

Thanks for the great comments.

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *check out the crook....*
> 
> So I was thinking about using some more Jabota to finish off the bench and I unloaded the rest of the boards from the bottom of the stack. I guess I forget how crooked they were:
> 
> ...


Dovetails…. pull up a chair.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Still working on the top...*

Slowly but surely…..........

Instead of a tool till, I added a back rail with slots cut in to store some bench tools. Made from hard Maple, but not as nice as the bowling lane Maple. I cut the slots at various depths with a dado blade on the table saw - used Miller dowels to install since the gluing surface is limited:




























Also glued up the end caps, vice faces and fron apron using Maple and Jatoba lams:




























Next - created a tongue on the ends of the top using the router and 3/4" spiral bit, using VERY swallow cuts!




























This is a concept that I borrowed from "The Essential Workbench" plan from Fine woodworking. The only difference is I used a Skil saw and straightedge to cut off the end of the tongue instead of a jigsaw…..actually tried the jigsaw first, but that ended badly….....

Next step - cut the mating dado's in the end caps and contemplate whether I will attempt dovetailing the front apron into the end caps…....hmmmmm.

Thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still working on the top...*
> 
> Slowly but surely…..........
> 
> ...


I can not wait for the out come. Coming along very well Jeff. Your skill is showing. You have to build a special mallet for your new bench.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still working on the top...*
> 
> Slowly but surely…..........
> 
> ...


Hey Dave - really appreciate it…..........I really couldn't even imagine taking on a project like this a few years ago - but hanging around this site makes you realize that practically anything is possible…..

I like the mallet idea…..I do have a little Bubinga in the wood room…....thanks man.

Jeff


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Still working on the top...*
> 
> Slowly but surely…..........
> 
> ...


Wow, that is looking really nice.
I have been there, done that, and it was scary to me too. 
It will work out though. Just go for it.

Again, good job,
Steve


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still working on the top...*
> 
> Slowly but surely…..........
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve - really appreciate it - I am going to go for the dovetails - I bought the saw (so I HAVE to) - plus it kind of a right of passage I think….....Thanks for comments.

Jeff


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still working on the top...*
> 
> Slowly but surely…..........
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

This is getting even more challenging now!! I like the back rail idea too.

Hand dovetails is the less such nice workbench deserves. So I wish you the best.

What to say on dogholes. I saw you in a shopping spree for some Stanley brace and auger bits.

On the mallet, mmmmmmmmmmm, you can use some recycled pins.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still working on the top...*
> 
> Slowly but surely…..........
> 
> ...


Fernando - LOL! I forgot about the bowling pin mallets….I did see that post awhile back! As I recall they are Maple, so….........Wait for Craigslist to buy bowling pins…...hmmmmmm.

I haven't committed to using the old Stanley brace and bits for the dog holes yet…...but I may at least give it a try…..we'll see…

Always great to read your comments.

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*First attempt (ever) at hand cut dovetails....*

Not much of an update here - but I will start by saying…...I have contemplated many ways of building this bench without dovetailing the apron into the end caps…..but of course I WANT this essentail feature so invested part of my tax return into a proper saw, and now I am committed. I picked up the Lie-Nielsen saw and and as most of you know, it is amazing the difference it makes in cut control.

Before that…....I cut the dado's into the end caps and they fit the bench nice and snug:










I know I should practice this technique on other material, but I am kind of stubborn that way and have decided that I will publish the results (good or bad) either way. I AM howver looking for any good advice or links on how to properly proceed from here…...(thanks!)

The front apron is 1-3/4" stock (laminated) by 73" long.










The ceiling height in the basement is 7' to the bottom of the floor joists. For some reason I decided the board had to be vertical to cut my first dovetail joint, so after much trepidation - I choose this spot to cut the first joints - it allowed me to stand on the step stool and get my noggin between the floor joists and actually make a cut:










Here is a view from the ceiling:










My first 2 cuts were not on the mark - in the pic below it is cut 2 and 3 from the right - the rest were improved. I better understand the importance of aligning and correcting early in the cut.










I should add, once I got the rhythm of the saw, it cut sweet, even tho I had 3+ feet of timber flapping in the air.

Looking for any input on good ways to clean out the waste on these thick tails. I did "Get 'R Done" but probably 
not the most efficient way…..










Thats it for now - next step is cutting the pins into (one) end cap and the starting the process all over on the other end.










Would really appreciate any relevant advice on this process…...

Thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *First attempt (ever) at hand cut dovetails....*
> 
> Not much of an update here - but I will start by saying…...I have contemplated many ways of building this bench without dovetailing the apron into the end caps…..but of course I WANT this essentail feature so invested part of my tax return into a proper saw, and now I am committed. I picked up the Lie-Nielsen saw and and as most of you know, it is amazing the difference it makes in cut control.
> 
> ...


Jeff it looks like you are cutting your tails first. I prefer this method because you are cutting the finish side. If you cut your pins first this is harder. Always if you error do it in the waste. And even if your angles are not the same. When you mark the pins it will work out. It looks like you are cutting a few at the same time. Another great reason to be tails first. Those fine looking chisels look to be cutting a nice clean cut. Your shoulders look nice to.
This is the jig I use for my shoulders. My eyes aren't great.

















After I make my cut. I will use a rasp to clean up the saw marks then finish with a pairing chisel. Great job;
Check out this blog.
http://lumberjocks.com/Hoakie/blog/21145


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *First attempt (ever) at hand cut dovetails....*
> 
> Not much of an update here - but I will start by saying…...I have contemplated many ways of building this bench without dovetailing the apron into the end caps…..but of course I WANT this essentail feature so invested part of my tax return into a proper saw, and now I am committed. I picked up the Lie-Nielsen saw and and as most of you know, it is amazing the difference it makes in cut control.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave - thanks for the tips…..ALWAYS appreciated!

BTW - us lowly folks in MN seem to be at the high temp today of 103 degrees…..............yikes…....sending it south now…......

Jeff


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *First attempt (ever) at hand cut dovetails....*
> 
> Not much of an update here - but I will start by saying…...I have contemplated many ways of building this bench without dovetailing the apron into the end caps…..but of course I WANT this essentail feature so invested part of my tax return into a proper saw, and now I am committed. I picked up the Lie-Nielsen saw and and as most of you know, it is amazing the difference it makes in cut control.
> 
> ...


The heat will kill the mosquitoes. Well not really, but it is a nice thought.

Just go for it,
Steve


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *First attempt (ever) at hand cut dovetails....*
> 
> Not much of an update here - but I will start by saying…...I have contemplated many ways of building this bench without dovetailing the apron into the end caps…..but of course I WANT this essentail feature so invested part of my tax return into a proper saw, and now I am committed. I picked up the Lie-Nielsen saw and and as most of you know, it is amazing the difference it makes in cut control.
> 
> ...


Jeff, If it takes using a 'jig' or an 'aid', then do it. And don't feel bad about it. When I say 'aid', I'm talking about something to keep your chisel(or saw) at the angle you want. And before you proceed, make for darned sure that your chisels are SCARY SHARP.

As for your sawing, you can either use your saw(which is a good one, that is perfectly capable) as a roughing tool, or use it as a precision cutting machine. From what I hear you saying, I'd say lean towards roughing out with the saw and finish with the chisel. From what I see in the photos, I think with some practice, you could saw pretty much as the final surface. Dovetails are not insurmountable, but it takes the some good technique. Good technique more-so than practice.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *First attempt (ever) at hand cut dovetails....*
> 
> Not much of an update here - but I will start by saying…...I have contemplated many ways of building this bench without dovetailing the apron into the end caps…..but of course I WANT this essentail feature so invested part of my tax return into a proper saw, and now I am committed. I picked up the Lie-Nielsen saw and and as most of you know, it is amazing the difference it makes in cut control.
> 
> ...


103 keep it. Its been 100 to 101 with 70% humidity. hot i mean hot


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *First attempt (ever) at hand cut dovetails....*
> 
> Not much of an update here - but I will start by saying…...I have contemplated many ways of building this bench without dovetailing the apron into the end caps…..but of course I WANT this essentail feature so invested part of my tax return into a proper saw, and now I am committed. I picked up the Lie-Nielsen saw and and as most of you know, it is amazing the difference it makes in cut control.
> 
> ...


Dave and Rance - good points on using the jigs and such - will defineately work on that aspect…..also a good point about using the saw for roughing only…..I think that would be a good idea with the pins….

Appreciate the input!

And Steve - we can only dream of killing the mosquitos…............not happening!

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Still Dovetailing......*

Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.



















Here are the tails from the previous post:










Dry fit - first on top of the bench and then in place:



















Lessons learned here:

- It is very tricky to dovetail a 1-3/4" thick board. Especially when it is your first hand cut dovetail.
- Be very patient!

I ended up with some gaps but it will still be usuable - the joint is really tight so will be serving the intended purpose.

On the other end - I am going going to rabbet the end of the front apron and only cut the dovetail half depth so hopefully the accuracy will be a bit better….

Thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fantastic.

Steve


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


HeY I am really loving this table! I want one for my self now and cant wait to get my shop tools all together and ready to make sawdust. First thing I am building is a Work bench.

Oh and sorry JL7 to bring this up here but is that a pencil mark or did you crack one of your pins?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


Steve - that comment is much appreciated….........I accept it from the fact that I actually tried to do this joint after many hours of trying to talk myself out of it. The joint itself is not absolutely fantastic, but I'm glad I went through the motions…..thanks.

Rebel - must be a pencil line you see - haven't cracked off a pin yet. Good luck on your bench build….....

Jeff


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great. Sure is a lot better than I could do. I generally try to avoid dovetails unless I can make them with my Kehoe jig, then they are pretty easy to do. My motto: never do it the hard way when easy will do!


----------



## DavidHarms (Feb 25, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


for your first set of dovetails i think it came out great. from what i can see in the picks it looks like the gaps are small enough that you can use the following trick: file the gaps with a little yellow glue, then sand the whole joint the dust will create a filler that matches the surrounding wood (if you even care to do it) i think the joint looks just fine and its something you can come back and compare to as you continue your woodworking journey.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

huge piece of dovetail there. Have you recovered from dizziness tailing from altitudes? 

The bench is gorgeous

Fernando


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


Great job, nice looking bench.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


Jeff - Nicely done, bench is really coming together!

Oh,

And I like those chisels you're using!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


Hey Rowdy - I wasn't familar with the Kehoe jig, but it looks pretty slick….this project is a bit large for that….but basically I'm with you, never seriously considered cutting my own dovetails, but this particular project I guess didn't really have a choice and I (think) I will appreciate going through the motions.

DavidH - I will defineately be doing some gap filling, and I have used the glue/sanding trick - thanks for the tip.

Fernando - I am dizzy most of time - but I found peace at the top of the dovetail stool…..

Smitty - this is the front ral project for the chisels and I'm pretty happy with how they are working…..

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


Great job. Your joint is perfectly fine, in fact its good. After you plane it and sand it, it will look perfect. You can always mix a little bit of sawdust with glue and rub it around the small imperfections and it will blend perfectly.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Still Dovetailing......*
> 
> Today I attempted the fisrt set of pins on the apron board.
> 
> ...


You once said you would like a little input on your dovetails. I dont think you need any. Very nice half blinds. very nice


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Bittersweet Dovetails*

If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.

First - I appreciate all the great comments from that post - and I want to thank superdave for alot of the inspiration to even attempt this…......There are ALOT of inspiring posts on this site, but I happened upon Daves posts (and links) with hand tools and they just kind of hit home.

*So - the sweet part of this post…........*

For the left end of the apron I decided to improve my chances of success by reducing the tail thickness to ~3/4":



















And the pins:










This turned out to be a good decision (I think) becasue the final fit is defineatly better than the right side - and quite honestly, better than I really expected with my lack of any practical experience - this is a dry fit:










Clearly not perfect - but it will do - I'm pretty happy with the result. The tails are still a bit proud of the pins, but I will adjust that on the final assembly - they are so tight I really want to limit how many times I have to test fit.

*And the bitter part…............*

I should have put the tails on the end cap and the pins on the front apron so the front vice would have a nice consistant flat face, without endgrain. It dawned on me the next day, I think I was driving to work, saying, you dumb#[email protected]

Sometimes I get so caught up with symmetry and balance - that common sense goes right out the door…........

Anyways - the nicest dovetails on the bench will now be covered by the vice face - or I move the vice face inward to the center of the bench to eliminate using the endgrain space.

Here are a couple of photos with the vice face on top of the bench (in 2 alternate mounting locations)....what do you think?



















I know there is a cutting board club going on here, not sure of a dovetail club. I have no interest in becoming a member of the dovetail club and therefore - I am not planning on re-doing this mistake - so I live with it…......

As always - learned alot - and always appreciate the input…..

Jeff


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


The dovetail came out splendid, by using the same material and scarping some fine shaving with a card scraper and mixing with some hide glue you can fill in the small gaps and watch these cat eyes disappear. As far as the tail and pin mishap we can only caulk it up to experience. Great work over all and best of all your in business will a real mans bench, congrats and happy woodworking…BC


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


Ha. Don't you love this learning by doing stuff?
I just came up from the shop after cutting the tapers on some legs on the wrong sides. I think I said some of the same words you did. Arrgh.

I don't know what to tell you. I guess you can cover the dovetails, because they are just supposed to be there for strength. Ha. Move the vise to the right.

You are doing just fantastical, so don't listen to me,
Steve


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


I should post a pictue of my first dovetails but I'm too ashamed to share them. They still sit above my shop door as a reminder of how far I've come. I'd never have the guts to put the first ones on an actual project but yours look fine. As for the vise placement, either one works. If the pins are causing problems, you'll just trim them back flush. Put it where you think it looks best becuase you'll not have any functional difference. Me? I'd put it to the left, flush.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


I have done the same thing on a bench I made. Now a lesson I have learned - when sketching out a project, make some grain and end grain marks and think about the results of the joinery. I hate it when I build it the joinery is very nice, then I have to redesign because of my mistake.

The tails are very nice


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


actually you did the dovetails how they are meant to be - the tails on the apron, and the pins on the end cap and there is a reason for that - the physics of doing it this way is that the end cap is kept from coming off as the tails keep it pulled into the table. if it was the other way around (as you think you should have done it) then there would be a theoretical chance for the end cap to simply come off… not really how it should be done.

So - you actually did well, and it looks good too, so pat yourself on the shoulder and don't sweat it.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


Hey BC - I've never tried the hide glue - but will look into it….excuse my igorance - but I'm not sure what the cat eyes are? I am still kind of a newbie - and everytime you think you've conquered a subject - you realize you have miles to go.

Steve - SORRY to hear about the legs - I kind of feel better now (sorry). On this particular project, I just decided to post the good, bad and ugly. The reality is , I make mistakes on virtually every project I've attempted. Will this ever end? 

Kenn - Thanks for the input - you are right - the vice needs to be flush to the left - and that is likely what will happen.

Always appreciate the input - thanks

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave - I guess it's confession time tonight for the joinery….I am going to live with it either way and it will be fine…..thanks for input!

PurpleLev - I really appreciate the confidence booster! Here is the rest of the story - the bench top is loosely based on "The Essential Workbench" from Fine Woodworking. I have the CD, but when printing the plans they come out fuzzy and are hard to read. The plans don't actually cover this topic (of where to put the pins and tails) but the photo (fuzzy mind you) may suggest that I did it wrong. and in my mind I defineately did it wrong.

The endcaps are intended to be glued toward the front of the bench and will use 2 bench bolts (middle and rear) to keep them snug.

So there is really no logical way they will work loose if I did the pins and tails opposite of what I did.

But I do appreciate the input.

Jeff


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

I am also a symmetrical guy. So I suppose I would have done the same.

Should you have done the joints as you think you should have done them, and the day after tomorrow you decide to add a plane stop to the end cap, you would have also hided the joints.










Agree with Sharon. You actually did well, and those tails looks good too.

So I would move the vise to the right a couple of inches.

In any case, why do the vise need to be flush to the side? People with nice legs wear skirts. So you workbench


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


Hey Fernando - interesting viewpoint - and again another confidence booster for me! Very good points and also good points for Sharon's post.

Is that your bench in the photo or ??? Always interested in more info.

So now I am leaning toward moving the vice to the right!

Compared to my nightmare called "work" these decisions are actually much funner….

Thanks Fernando!....oh and nice skirt comment…

Jeff


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


Jeff I did the opposite by accident and about lost it when I stepped back and looked at my bench. I was so happy that they were coming out well I didn't stop to think of which end I was cutting. Turns out I got lucky and they were right for the pressure that would be applied to the table. But now, I double or triple check the stock I am working on, and I STILL make more mistakes than I do things right.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


Hey Fernando …Is that your bench in the photo or ?

No Jeff, it´s not. I haven´t got one yet. Still investigating for a bowling lane down here 

The photo is from a page detailing a Roubo bench building


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


Plane the tails in flush and you will have a pretty, flat surface.

Looking good!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Bittersweet Dovetails*
> 
> If you caught my previous post - I cut my first (ever) dovetails into the right end of the apron, which is the tail vice end.
> 
> ...


Luke - I think this post is proof that you can do things wrong and they can still be right…...

Fernado - If you were closer - I would gladly give a chunk of bowling lane - I have one left…... Thats a cool looking bench - looking forward to seeing yours one of these days! I bet your thinking about it…....

tsangell - will defineately smooth her down - thanks!

Appreciate the all the comments!

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

* Lots of holes drilled.....*

So it was hole drilling day today (and yesterday too I guess….)

Did I mention that I decided to go with the Veritas Twin Screw for the end vice? Up to that point, I had less than $100 invested in the bench materials, but had a bit of tax money back so I went for it….

The end cap (on top) is cross drilled for bench screws at the middles and rear and the vice face is below:










Dry fitting the twin screw:



















Forget to photograph, but I also planed the vice face with an 1/8" bevel from top to bottom.

Next up - drilling for the front vice - this is the apron and face - I will likely shorten up the face….made it oversize not really knowing how it would end up.










Decided to drill a bunch of dog holes in the front apron - why not….? Except it's alot of holes…..Kind of handy to have 2 drill drill presses close together so can have an "easy" adjustable outfeed table.










After wondering for days (probably weeks) how I am going to glue up the front apron and end caps - considering the dovetails and tongue & groove ends…...I just went for it. In my haste - I did manage to smash my finger pretty good - just black and blue - not broken….....driving the the tails into the pins, the clamp was a little to close to my finger as I was swinging the mallet…...........big ouch!



















So the top is shaping up…...

Thanks for looking…..

Jeff


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> * Lots of holes drilled.....*
> 
> So it was hole drilling day today (and yesterday too I guess….)
> 
> ...


Yes, good shape. Sorry for your finger. (Fortunately you have 9 reminding)


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> * Lots of holes drilled.....*
> 
> So it was hole drilling day today (and yesterday too I guess….)
> 
> ...


That sir, is looking very nice.
Good for you for springing for good vices. You are worth it. I wish I had done the same.

The end is near,
Steve


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

JL7 said:


> * Lots of holes drilled.....*
> 
> So it was hole drilling day today (and yesterday too I guess….)
> 
> ...


That's a gorgeous drill press! And the bench is coming along fantastically, of course. Who makes that press?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> * Lots of holes drilled.....*
> 
> So it was hole drilling day today (and yesterday too I guess….)
> 
> ...


Hey Fernando - the finger is doing ok - thanks…..still BLUE tho!

Steve - thanks for the comments - the twin screw should be a pretty good investment - it is well made and I think I will like it! 

Al - the drill press is a vintage Craftsman - a $25.00 Craigslist find. The guy just didn't know what he had and didn't know how to use - like the quill spring wasn't tensioned and he thought the machine was junk…....

Cleaned her up and it runs just like new.

Jeff


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

JL7 said:


> * Lots of holes drilled.....*
> 
> So it was hole drilling day today (and yesterday too I guess….)
> 
> ...


nice bench. I went for the same vise. You won't regret it.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> * Lots of holes drilled.....*
> 
> So it was hole drilling day today (and yesterday too I guess….)
> 
> ...


Practical and beautiful… great combo!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> * Lots of holes drilled.....*
> 
> So it was hole drilling day today (and yesterday too I guess….)
> 
> ...


Oh man what a vise. Dog holes looking nice to. Not far now….


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> * Lots of holes drilled.....*
> 
> So it was hole drilling day today (and yesterday too I guess….)
> 
> ...


Don, Wiggy and Dave - Thanks for the comments - now, everytime I walk up to the bench, I just gotta try the twin screw…...I'm sure it will pass in time…..

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Look Ma - No Clamps!*

A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........

Still need to drill a bunch of dog holes…......argh…....





































Also - need to clarify a statement from the previous post - I stated I had $100 invested in the bench before buying the twin screw, and after I added it up again, it's really more like $180 plus $229 for the twin screw so a little over $400 into the bench so far…...

The point is this is a low cost bench and is designed to be functional. I have had some friends and family say things like it's too nice to use….blah blah blah…..wrong. The bench is built for use…...using a variety of unique materials I happen to find at a low cost….......

Thats it for now - thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Love it Jeff.

I understand you are no longer married. If that wasn´t the case, I´m sure that workbench would be topped with a couple of crystal flower pots.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Hey Fernando - thanks…...Of course - I could say, if I was still married I would stand up and say NO to the crystal flower pots, but we both know that is likely a lie…

Jeff


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


It's looking good, and I agree, a workbench is made to be used. I'd suggest a plunge router for the dog holes. They'll be nice and straight and you can finish drilling them with an auger bit if needed. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


looking good. $400 is pretty decent considering that more than half of that is on the vises.

suggestion - round over the edges on the vise blocks and the break off the sharp 90s on the edges of the benchtop - those could lead to some nasty accidents.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Hey Kenn - thanks for the comments and suggestions - I was thinking about using the router and have been keeping my eyes open for a bit. I have a 3/4" Onsrud spiral upcut bit (HSS) - but I am not certain it is really up to the task. I have seen "plunge cutting" straight bits - but they aren't very long, which I'm sure is done to minimize the runout.

Any input on selecting a good bit will be appreciated! Otherwise, I will give the spiral bit a shot and see how it works…....

Sharon - appreciate the comments and suggestions also - I agree on breaking the edges and it is in the plans. I decided to wait to this initial assembly was done. Is there any advantage roundover vs. chamfer?

Jeff


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff, looking good.

I used a spiral up-cut router for mine. Not a problem at all.
But my holes shrank after a while. I am not sure on how to re-bore them. 
So I would suggest a jig for spacing, and keep the jig just in case you need to go back.
Your wood might not move as much as mine did.

Steve


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve - I will defineately build a jig for this - If anyone knows of a cool design laying around for plunge cutting dog holes - I would appreciate it….

Also - any opinions on the idea of using 3 rows of dog holes that would fall right between the Jatoba strips?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Jeff, for something that sees a lot of hand use I like to round over things as it is smoother and simply feels better and more comfortable although in general I do like the chamfer look more than round over, it boils down to personal taste I guess, but either would be better than sharp edges


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Jeff first what king of hold downs will you use? To me if they have an eight inch reach the holes need to be 15 inches apart. That way if you use 2 hold downs you will always be able to pinch it down.
check this out


----------



## Leonard5 (Jan 10, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


I love it.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Hey Sharon - thanks for the input - are you suggesting rounding over all surfaces - such as where the vice faces meet the bench top? Sorry - I really am a newbie here….. I defineately understand how lethal the sharp edges are but I am not clear whether I should round over everything and if so - are there any exceptions….. Thanks again and your bowling lane bench is awesome by the way…..

Dave - I figured you would ask me questions I probably can't answer… I do have a couple late model holdfasts plus a vintage Record holdfast with the screw on top (kinda sweet)........But - that video link is super cool - thanks. The stuff he can do with a fairly basic bench is amazing..

I will take some time and map this new info out tomorrow….....Also - have the cutoff from the front vice (Jatoba-Maple-Jatoba) that might just work for that mallet you think I need….OK, I do need.

My current mallet is a piece of Silver Maple from my back yard - please don't ask why I broke my ankle 2 years ago to make this mallet…........anyways - I basically beat the ^%$# out it cutting those dovetails…...

Thanks for the info Dave.

Leonard - THANKS!

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


He had a traditional bench and found softer wood to be better for his needs.

oh oh will you be making a mallet?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Matching mallet is now on the list…...


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Dave - mallet blank…...will this work?










Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Look Ma - No Clamps!*
> 
> A big day on the bench top build - no more clamps required to hold all the bits together…....gotta like it. Both vices are in place….as it turns out (in my case) the twin screw was much easier to install than the cheap Grizzly front vice. But both came out nice and smooth. I was sweating that a bit….........
> 
> ...


Oh man, that's a great blank. There is a post I want you to see, if you haven't read it already.
Chisel Mallet Angles Made Easy
That one helped me a bunch.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*I'm back - let's finish this....*

OK - the bench build is back - APPRECIATE all the support in the previous posts….even tho that was a long time ago….

I don't know why, but the dog holes in the top of the bench have been a drag on me…....yesterday I decided on a plan and today I made some dust and some burnt Maple.

I keep a router with a plexi base on it for various tasks and this seemed like a good choice for this. Note there is a square block under the plexi establish the offset…..










I laid out the spacing of the holes and then I cut a special dowel to index the spacing of each hole from the edge of the plexi base:










Had to reverse everything to do the back side:










Still have the bore the holes all the way through the top, but it's a start….....










More to follow….

Thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *I'm back - let's finish this....*
> 
> OK - the bench build is back - APPRECIATE all the support in the previous posts….even tho that was a long time ago….
> 
> ...


It's lookin real nice Jeff. Nice to see some progress. I've been in Mesa AZ since Dec 8th dealing with my father-in-laws passing so I had to cancel my last show in Dec and fly out unexpectantly. The weather has been nicer here then I would have expected in Seattle but I missed Christmas with the family and New Years. Get to go home in a couple of weeks and get back to the shop. I have three orders to fill from my last show so I am anxious to get back and start on them. I really want to try out that new sander you and I talked about. I looked at the sander set up you posted and that really looks like a sweet deal. I have read about them and your pics really put things in perspective. I was hoping to get some mesquite to take back with me but I'm having a little difficulity in finding some. Guess I haven't contacted the right people to get connected. I'm driving back so I WOULD MAKE ROOM FOR SOME…..... Always happy to see what ever you produce out of your shop and love seeing your shop exploits. Keep it up.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *I'm back - let's finish this....*
> 
> OK - the bench build is back - APPRECIATE all the support in the previous posts….even tho that was a long time ago….
> 
> ...


Looking good, Jeff. I bored my dog holes with a plunge router as well (finished up with a spade bit). What type of router bit did you use? I had a spiral bit and it worked pretty well.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *I'm back - let's finish this....*
> 
> OK - the bench build is back - APPRECIATE all the support in the previous posts….even tho that was a long time ago….
> 
> ...


I was wondering what state your bench was in. Looks as you have gotten some new wind in your sails. Are you going to have to remove it from the base to bore the rest of the way? I was boring mine and hit the vise screw. You can guess what that did to my bit. I know better but just in a hurry.
~
She is coming right along Jeff. Keep us posted.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *I'm back - let's finish this....*
> 
> OK - the bench build is back - APPRECIATE all the support in the previous posts….even tho that was a long time ago….
> 
> ...


Looks great Jeff.

I did mine pretty much the same way with an indexing router. But I found finishing the hole all the way through with a drill was a real bugger. I hope yours goes better. Some of mine I did not even finish (it gets old). Maybe your post will inspire me to go for it.

Steve


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *I'm back - let's finish this....*
> 
> OK - the bench build is back - APPRECIATE all the support in the previous posts….even tho that was a long time ago….
> 
> ...


*Hey Jim* - sorry to hear about your father in law. It is nice you found the time to get things settled in Mesa, plus not a bad place to be this time of year! Looking forward to seeing the sander….

*Brandon* - I wish I had a spiral bit, but ended up using a straight bit - call me a cheap-skate…..I would really like to take out a loan sometime and buy me a solid carbide 3/4" spiral bit, but I don't know anyone that sells them??

The straight bit burned some, but in the end - it got the job done…..the holes are oversize more than a care for (they mic at .780 or so) but I guess that's better than undersize. I also remember Steve (SPalm) saying the holes on his bench shrank so maybe this is just what the doctor ordered…..?

*Dave *- you got it - next step is take the top off to finish the holes - picked up some leather also to line the twin screw - so I think I'll remove that before drilling also - otherwise I'll have a matching bit with you.

*Steve* - I see what you mean about finishing the holes - I tested a couple of them and I can see it will take some time….....

Question - any reason why I can't drill a smaller hole through to the bottom of the vice chops? Instead of drilling the the full distance at 3/4"?

Thanks for all the comments!

Jeff


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *I'm back - let's finish this....*
> 
> OK - the bench build is back - APPRECIATE all the support in the previous posts….even tho that was a long time ago….
> 
> ...


The spiral bit I used was cheap-HSS not carbide. It was about $15 (free shipping) from MLCS. If you have more boring to do, you might want to consider it. The holes were only about 1 3/4 deep, I finished them off with a forstner bit, then a spade bit. I drill the spade bit just enough so that the pilot part broke through the underside, then I drilled upward from the underside to avoid tear out at the bottom.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *I'm back - let's finish this....*
> 
> OK - the bench build is back - APPRECIATE all the support in the previous posts….even tho that was a long time ago….
> 
> ...


Hey Brandon - thanks for the tips - I will give a try here shortly!

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Last of the holes + Some Leather......*

Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.

These babies are bad to the bone - and actually a bit hazardous if you are not hanging on tight…..You need to run the drill at low speed but they cut this hard maple FAST. Steve (SPalm) if you're listening - pick up one of these to finish those holes…...

And thanks Brandon (from my previous post) for the tips:










Had to remove the top from the base to clear most of the holes:










Ran a chamfer around all the holes including apron:










Eased all the edges of the bench as Purplelev pointed out in a much earlier post:










Next - picked up some cowhide from Tandy Leather and time to line the twin screw:





































It kind of sucks to cover up that beautiful Jatoba, but I think the leather will be a good addition to the bench….and it seems to blend well with the Maple.

A couple of things learned with the leather - you can plane it with a sharp blade. You can drill it with a forstner bit, but I found that EASY DOES IT - just take shallow cuts from both sides and then clean up the fragments with a X-Acto knife…...thats how I did it….

Also - contact cement is very unforgiving - so good luck getting it lined up the first time…

A couple of parting shots:




























Thanks for looking.

Jeff


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


This is really going to be a nice bench Jeff. It looks great. I always like to see some of your wood stash make its way into projects. Very well done. Cant wait to see it all complete.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Hey Shane - appreciate the comments…...I am thinking about getting some of that Bubinga out out of the stack….maybe build some furniture?

Jeff


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


nice job, thanks for sharing. 
The small chamfer on the dog holes looks really good.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Man o man that is one jimdandy bench. I really like the chamfer. And I am jealous you still have a Tandy store. They closed our years ago.
She aught to do a good job.
I might have asked this before but do you have a guess on the weight?


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Wow. Amazing bench!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Hey *559dust* - Thanks!

*Dave *- they just moved the Tandy Store closer to my place, but honestly didn't know we had one in the area before that….it is a cool store. And the sales guy was great….does upholstery work on the side….thinking about building some Morris chairs and let im do some leather upholstery… we'll see.

As far as the weight - I really don't know…...not heavy enough for all tasks….the top is 2-1/4" thick so I spose I could calculate the weght…..I'll guess 164 pounds for the top…..

Hey *Swirt*- Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Great work Jeff. Leather looks very nice.

With the holes, the bench looks much more ventilated. Very tidy.

Hey Superdav, with all the holes in it, and being so heavy Jeff will not be able to take it to the beach


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


That aught to be plenty heavy.

Fernando that's funny. Very funny. Jeff looks pretty good out there with that spiffy hat


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Hey* Fernando *- Thanks for posting your early sailing photos!!  Appreciate it! Do you still eat off this table or???

*Dave* - after my previous post I googled Maple weight and found a calculator - I did a quick measure of the various bench top parts and converted to board feet and here are the results:










Granted - I didn't calculate the loss of weight from the dog holes, but also didn't calculate the extra weight of the Jatoba.

But I was within 1-1/2 pounds of the calculated weight which is freaky….....

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Great guess. That shows you know your wood.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff.
Man, you do nice work. Love the chamfers.

I have that drill bit. My problem is that the holes have closed up a bit and that bit does not fit inside anymore. I just need to get a longer Forstner bit.

Looks great,
Steve


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Wow Jeff, that is a fine looking bench! All it is missing is some nick, gouges and finish drips 

Seriously, that is going to be a joy to use.


----------



## Backwood (Jan 5, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Wow….great bench….awesome work.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Well thanks Steve and Steve or Steve² for short…

I did just sand off the finish drips before the drilling the holes, there are a few gouges as well…...I've been using the bench for awhile now, just missing those dog holes…

Next up - need to mix up some workbench finish and really stink up the house…...I just don't remember the ratios: BLO, Turpentine and Beeswax….....anyone?

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Jeff thats one I dont know. Please give the recipe. I have a neighbor that is a bee keeper.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave - I posted the recipe here

Good stuff…..

Jeff


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Last of the holes + Some Leather......*
> 
> Yesterday I used the router to create the start of the dog holes, today I bored them thru….... awhile back I bought some Irwin Speedbor bits on clearance - a 3 pack for $6.97…...a definite bargain, but they have been hanging on the hook since I bought them for 6 months or more…...until today.
> 
> ...


Jeff, that's looking very sweet! It is one beefy bench. Your leather work was far superior to mine. I should have tried the forstner bit


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Some add on's......*

Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.

Had more scraps of Jatoba from the bench build so made some dogs from scratch. I ended up turning some hard maple stock and sanded them for the perfect fit…..



















When drilling the holes - they are offset by ~1/16" to compensate for odd boards or poorly aligned dog holes…..you think?

Also installed a lower shelf using pre-finished rustic hard maple flooring. No fasteners, just floats. It is captured on the front and back by some plexi-like material retained in the aluminum extrusion. The ends are captued between the legs and left an 1/8" or so for it to grow….



















Here is what happens when you hang up the power tools for the day and relax with a cool beverage…......you decide that the front vice is to "plain" and you glue some tumbling blocks onto the empty space…...because you have a BIG bucket full of these little blanks that just don't fit quite right and you really don't know what to do with them…..



















Thanks for looking…

Jeff


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Jeff, you may be the first ever to have tumbling blocks. Looks like you are about done. Really sharp looking, congrats


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Nice job, this build is really impressive. 
Thanks for insiring us with this bench build.
keep up the great woodwork.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Hey Shane - if you are in the market for some "really close, but not quite" tumbling blocks, drop me a line… thanks for the comments, appreciated…

559dust - really appreciate the comments - makes it all worthwhile.

Forgot to mention - pic 3 shows the mallet blank that matches the bench…..still to come…

Jeff


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Wow. Pimping your bench.

It also looks so different with all those holes. Kind of neat.

Steve


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Jeff those dogs aught to last forever. I am making a plane and chose jatoba for the sole. I have been hand planing it and OMG its hard. Cut myself twice, on the wood.
The bench is chugging right along. Looking good. I was doing just fine till I hit the picture of the vice. There you go again with the optical allusions. That was cool.
he floating bottom is a plus in my book. Something will spill or ding it good. Just yank it out and go again.
I need a bandaid;(


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Matching bench dogs and a matching mallet! Gotta love that jatoba. I have a bunch of it and it makes for great tool handles and mallets etc. Great work on the bench. I love the tumbling blocks, too (they'd even look a little nicer if they were inlaid).


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve - I am really glad that the hole drilling is over…that was getting to be like work….. Thanks for the comments….

Dave - yeah the Jatoba is some tough stuff…..these little pieces aren't so bad, but cutting those long pieces for the bench had me freaked out a bit….it has some attitude…Thanks man.

Brandon - Thanks for the comments…..as you know since you've worked the Jatoba, inlaying the tumbling blocks into the Jatoba vice face would lead to cussing and regret…....at least for me…..

Jeff


----------



## Egor (Aug 2, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Great work bench. Awesome build. Like Dave said Jatoba is some tough stuff.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Hey Egor - thanks for the comments…..appreciate it…..you don't post often so I am flattered that you posted here. You should post some of your projects…...really…..maybe the Jatoba ones first?

Jeff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Nice bench dogs, nice bench!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


MMMMmmmmmmm Jeff. Good looking tumbling blocks on the vise. I foresee some chopping boards in your future. LOL


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Some add on's......*
> 
> Not much to post here - but still working on the bench project…....because of my general rule of "build as you go" it tends to bite you in the end. In this case, many of the dog holes are interfered by the base - so they are limited to short dogs (2-1/4" max).....so it goes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty - much appreciated!

Fernando - The tumbling blocks have been glues into a big chopping block, but too many gaps! Never earned a posting…pieces of this chopping block are still lurking around the shop somewhere….... Maybe they will show up one of these days…

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*

*08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*










So today I started on the under bench cabinets - this starting point is sort of inspired by superdav's post here. I like the cube design….....but wanted to make it different somehow…

I remembered reading about a 3 way miter joint and found a FWW article on the subject.

Also have a bunch of this 5/4" soft maple in precut lengths of ~20".........so this is the stating point….all stock must be square, in this case 1-1/8"...










Next two photos are my setup piece for the mortising machine - note only the setup piece needs to be marked out…..the first photo shows the 5/8" spacer between the stop to establish one end and the other photo is just the stop for the other end….



















At some point you need to reverse the stop to do the rest of the mortises.

I forgot to photograph the miter cuts, but here is a shot of the loose tenons, it takes 3 per corner:










Here is a glimpse of how the corner goes together:










And here is dry fit of the frame:










No glue or assembly yet - just a frame….got to think about the next step…...I am kind of amazed at how nice the corners are coming out and it's really not a difficult process…..just takes a bit time!

Thanks for looking!

Jeff


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Wow thats a cool joint, thanks for sharing


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Interesting Joinery…It's literally thinking "outside the box". My question is about it's strength and integrity. You mentioned finding a FWW article on it…Would you share? Thanks again for sharing your project. I'll be following this one as I study joinery.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Way cool.

Steve


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


That is an interesting joint. Looks like you did a good job with it. Looking forward to more progress.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


559 Dust - Thanks for the comments!

Paul - This was from issue 169 - (March / April 2004). I agree that that the strength and integrity of this basic cube is questionable, but I am thinking about some other structural elements to beef it up….

In this case - it is all practice for doing this joint in some finer hardwood, maybe some Padauk end tables? not sure?

Hey Steve - appreciate the comment…...you are the master! 

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Thanks Shane - Still burning through that wood stack!...........

Jeff


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Uhhh I LOVE that joint. Its like Japanese joinery with a twist. I cant cut a miter for a picture frame, much less put a tenon in one. Fine job on the joint Jeff. Looking real nice.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Hey Dave - appreciate the comments - it is a Japanese inspired joint….the miters are really easy with the miter sled on the TS…....I have another set of parts to miter so I'll photograph those…..

Thinking about dovetailing the rails for the drawers like your cabinet…...if you don't mind?

Jeff


----------



## Egor (Aug 2, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Fine job. I hope to build my skill level to do that one day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Thanks Egor - you can do it - only takes patience…...and a few jigs….

Jeff


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


That joint is Too Cool! I Gotta try that someday! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Way too cool Jeff.

Neat joint. I´ll try one of these days. So if I get some ce¿oncern on strength or integrity, I do have a new nailer !

Are you also planning Hidden dovetailing the drawers?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Nice joints, Jeff.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *3 Way Mitered Cube - the Cabinets*
> 
> *08/19/2012 Edit: Just to avoid any confusion - I didn't end up using this concept for the bench storage…..the actual storage post follows this one…...Some day these pieces will be finished into something…...maybe. Jeff*
> 
> ...


Thanks Smitty!

Hey Fernando - I just might have to get the nailer out before this is done! That's what Norm would do! Haven't even considered the drawers yet, but I suppose dovetails would be a nice touch!

Thanks Martyn - much appreciated!

Jeff


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Storage - Pt. 1*

I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....

But I can't figure out a better use for all that precious space under the workbench.

So I figured that drawers are the best use of space and I will fill them up as I go.

Also not a plywood fan, but I did score a fair batch of 32" x 40" bamboo plywood pieces, so here we go…

This is a little cabinet I made a few years ago using the bamboo:










That little cabinet rolls around with my shop cart now:










Anyways - that is the background for the current build. The bamboo plywood machines pretty well - just have to REALLY watch out for splinters…...and it will easily split along the long grain…....

Some photos:










Note the split:










Photos don't show that well, but the bamboo ply is quite nice:










Dry fit:










Glue up:










Test fit under bench:










I acquired some thin Maple boards, but were still rough, they planed down to ~0.400" so they will be drawer sides:










Drawer parts cut:










Dilemma - some of these thin Maple boards have crazy nice curly grain…...didn't realize this at first…...using them anyways…....I will secretly enjoy the curly grain each time I open these drawers…..plus a classic knot:










More to follow soon…...........thanks for looking..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


That's a pretty clean shop Jeff. Do you ever build anything??? *: )* Nice use of the bamboo ply. You'll be able to stuff the drawers full and never find it again….. Or is that just me…..


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Marty - I don't actually build anything…..these are just google image photos…..just like to hang out here…..

You are RIGHT - will never find anything again. Tuck it away and forget it forever…here we come!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Why am I not suprised you got some bamboo ply? : )

The drawers/cabinet look super clean. I know I would like to have some more drawers, who wouldn't? Keep up the great work.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Hey Shane - Thanks…...The bamboo was a lucky craigslist score…..$25 for a big stack…just glad I can use it for something useful…...appreciate it!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Nice shop, nice cabinet, and nice bamboo ply.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Jeff cats and knots I am digging it. The storage space is very cool. I do like the grass. I priced that stuff one time and best I can remember it is pretty pricey. Nice job Jeff, I do admire you craftsmanship.
Now the tool tray on the side of your bench is a plus as well.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


I really thought you were going to make chopsticks outta that ply!

Oh yeah, nice cabinet (so far)!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Hey Andy, Dave and Randy…thanks guys….......appreciate it…..Randy - it's always about the food huh? I will make some chopsticks out of the scraps and send them your way…....bon appetit!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff;

That's a good looking shop.

Nice cabinet, too.

What's that, 80/20 frame work for the bench?

Lee


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Hey Jeff,

Looking sweet. I love drawers as it keeps the dust out, but I have to admit that I loose things in them. Thought about little name plates on the drawers, but that seems so peg-board-ish. I know, it's a personal dilemma. We need to find a happy medium.

Love the posts,
Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Comin along nicely. That is one hell-of-a bench also. I see the kitty is watchin over things.


----------



## TerryV (Jun 30, 2012)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Beats my workshop drawers, I just use offcuts of mdf, ply, whatever. They are the best form of storage in a turning workshop because of all the chips. The only way I can keep track of where things are is to keep an alphabetical list with a number on each drawer.

Terry

my bowl pages


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 1*
> 
> I know, this blog series should have died by now…..and I'm not a huge fan of tucking away stuff in drawers…....
> 
> ...


Lee - yes - it's 80/20 frame work…..I acquired the material for free, so why not?? Someday I may build a wooden version…..

Hey Steve - I like the new phrash….peg-board-ish…..I can definitely relate!

Thanks Roger! Kitty doesn't always get to watch - only on special occasions!

Terry - I checked out some of those bowls…..pretty incredible! Thanks.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Storage - Pt. 2*

Progress is always slower than anticipated!

If you read the previous post - the drawer boxes are made from Bamboo plywood, but I hadn't decided what material to use for the drawer fronts. The bench is Maple and Jatoba, so considered this. Considered about 10 other (seemingly great) alternatives also. But settled on sticking with Bamboo ply fronts with Jatoba borders….

The next thing was deciding on the pulls - really wanted to avoid store bought pulls.

Here is a nearly completed drawer front:










Thin strips of Jatoba ripped using the Incra TS fence:










No clamps - just tape:










Picked up this tape dispenser for a few bucks…...nice for this kind of work…. 










Drawer fronts were cut from panels for grain match:










Drawer pulls were shaped from a bunch of thin strips stuck together with 2 side tape:










Then drilled the finger hole on the drill press with a backer board taped in place:



















Parts are all cut - just need to assemble:










More to come…....thanks for looking….


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Interesting, looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Nice Jeff. I do like the pulls. They are different and I don't recall seeing anything like them before. The color contrast between the grass and cherry should come out nicely. Better you than me with the Jatoba. That stuff doesn't play nice with my hand tools.
Looking good!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


I agree with Dave… those pulls are, as the kids say, "the bee's knees".


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Shane, Dave and Stumpy - appreciate the comments….

I tried 4 or 5 different concepts for the pulls….some of them ended up dangerously bad…...you know what I mean….

I've have better photos next time…...Thanks….


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Do you have a sore thumb


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


No sore thumb - just some wood shrapnel and such….I used scraps to test…..you know….using the drill press like a router…...


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Had to take a second look at this one Jeff. Either my eyes didn't have enough coffee in them this morning or that first drawer front is a little twisted. Those are some nice drawer pulls. If they don't work out, You'll have an ample supply of stir sticks. It looks like I better get busy now or you're gonna post your bench before mine…..


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Hey Marty - Race? Your coffee table vs. my bench? (Someone said you were actually building a coffee table??). OK.

Actually the bench has already been posted - but the cabinets are fair game….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Looks to be an outstanding and eye appealing cabinet. Absatively, posalutely love the drawer pulls & the contrast!!! Eagerly awaiting posting of the finished project. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Thanks Randy - I guess there is a race on…...you can build a bench or coffee table….you pick…...


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


What about a "Coffee Bench"???


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Any project with the word "coffee" in it counts…..but the coffee bench is definitely in!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Jeff, You ain't right…..


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Perfect Marty - so there IS a bench? Game on!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


I cleaned it off this evening so *MAYBE* I can get back to work on it…..


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Better skip the auctions again this week…......


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff. nicest bench deserves a great looking storage. You´re on good track.

modern style drawer pulls look very nice.

I still need a bench, but no bowling lanes round here.

BTW, cute tape dispenser. Looks like shop built


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 2*
> 
> Progress is always slower than anticipated!
> 
> ...


Hey Fernando - appreciate the comments!

Lot's of options out there for you to build a bench my friend…...I see you do have Craigslist there….http://buenosaires.en.craigslist.org/ but not many listings like we have here….. click on the "materials" link here: http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/

I get most of my timber there…....

And no - the tape dispenser is kind of an expensive unit built in Europe…...picked it up my work auction for just a few dollars…....

Be good.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Storage - Pt. 3*

Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:



















The drawers are pretty straightforward, utility grade stuff - here is one ready for glue:




























They use hardboard bottoms that also serve as slides…...The hardboard extends 2" beyond the drawers to get the full extension effect….....they don't really have any load carrying ability fully extended, but you can open them fully without dumping the drawer:



















Here's a shot from the back - will close this later:










A couple more shots - those Jatoba handles are all hand fit and they are tight!:



















And some of the curly drawer sides:










7 drawers down, 7 to go. Will be adding some tool storage stuff as well…....

More to come…...thanks for looking!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


Nice work.

Lee


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


Drawers look fantastic! Coming along very nicely.

What, NO hand cut dovetails!!! SLACKER!!!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


Thanks Lee - Appreciate it!

Randy - I accept the slacker title here…..I wish I had the patience and talent for 14 dovetailed drawers…...Maybe you could post some dovetail projects as an inspiration?? That would be great!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


I think this is fantastic! Really clean, and plenty o storage for anything. I really like the way you did the slides, by making them longer than the drawer so you can open them fully. Ingenious!! Very awesome build. I may borrow that idea when I git round to makin me some storage underneath my bench. That's on the "ta-do" list. Thnx for showin us how it's done Jeff


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


I'm with Randy, Rebuild all of them with dovetails….. s l o w l y . . . . .


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Jeff. Looks good and like you will be able to stash a lot of goodies in there.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


Well thanks there Rog - awfully nice words for sure…..but ingenious is a bit over the top! Appreciate it!

Marty - hows the bench build coming? I hear Randy is building a coffee bench - should be interesting!

Shane - thanks…..and using up some of that wood, you know it!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


It's piled high with jobs again and the drawers are still sitting beside it on the floor…..


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


Looks great Jeff. You can never have enough storage.

Sean


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sean - appreciate it!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


Jeff your drawer sides are my drawer fronts. Nice job and a do like the pulls. Jatoba, you a a gluten for punishing your saw edges.
A lot of good storage.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 3*
> 
> Assembling drawers now. Have half of them done, enough to fill one of the two boxes:
> 
> ...


yes Jeff. A lot of storage.,

Listen, I wouldn´t close the back You can make a door an have it as a beer can storage!

Love the hidden dovetails too.

Take care.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Storage - Pt. 4*

OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........



















Had a chunk of 1/4" walnut ply just big enough to build 2 backs:



















In place:




























I saw this post from Triumph1 and the Kaizen Foam..this stuff is really addictive…...just one drawer done so far….....I love geeky stuff like this….



















More stuff waiting to be cut…...










Winding down…..thanks for looking….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


One hell of a job!!! If you keep this up, people are going to think you know what you are doing. I really do like the drawer organizing. A place for everything & everything in it's place!!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Oh man fitted drawer liners. Thats cool. I have to toss pencils and erasers in mine to stop stuff from floating around. Jeff those are looking very professional. That drawer of shaves looks good.
What finish are you going to apply?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Hey Randy - Thanks, and good point on people thinking you know what you're doing…..

Here is the actual drawer picture:










Last thing I need is people calling for drawer organizing!

Dave - I'm thinking a couple coats of poly…..........thanks man.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


You have gone over the top on this. Really looks good, and should make life/organization a lot easier.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Jeff, Are those stacked sheet foam and what keeps them together???


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Thanks Shane…. appreciate it!

Marty - They are thin pieces stacked together and the plys are glued together. The idea is you can peel whatever layer away that you want…..takes a bit of practice, but pretty straightforward…...lots of applications. There are some how to videos here.

For these drawers, the cost comes out around $2.50/drawer for the foam…......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Jeff, you really make some great projects, so much attention to detail. Well done as usual


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger…...always appreciated!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Very organized and ez to find yer tools. I likes it. I like your drawer pulls as well. Gr8 job.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger! Much appreciated!


----------



## sb194 (Feb 19, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Jeff, looks great. I am planning on building something similar, once I get my bench built.

Sean


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Ohhh Jeff. So inspiring. I think I should stop the pen spree, and start organizing a bit my place.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *Storage - Pt. 4*
> 
> OK - all the drawers are built, the boxes are sanded (yuke!)...........
> 
> ...


Sean - looking forward to your bench build! Thanks!

Fernando - don't quit on the pens - you started out with a bang! Besides, when you start building shop furniture, it's kind of addicting and there is no end to it!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

*7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*

This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.

The bench has settled into it's work space and has provided well, but I never did achieve real flatness…...my hand planing skills coupled with alternating grain and extreme Janka hardness of the Jatoba vs. Hard Maple equals less than perfect bench…...

My last 2 paying jobs have both produced a source of free 80/20 style aluminum extrusion so figured out a way to make a set of co-planer rails to run the router down…..Why did I wait so long??



















This shot shows the transition:










It was messy but well worth the effort…...total flatness:










Had to deal with the front vice chops separately, but all good in the end:










Mixed up a new batch of workbench finish:










Still requires a butt load of sanding…...

Like I said, waited way too long for this project, but SO nice to have it done…...have some (Matt Cremona) slab flattening photos to follow….stay tuned….

And a shout out to SuperDave (and Betty) who helped me through this build!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Very nice setup.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris…...what have you been up to?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Wow Jeff, just 7 years??? I'm gonna hafta step up my game…..


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Looks great.
You got that bottle from Marty, didn't you???


----------



## jbschutz (Jan 12, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Jeff, the bench top bears witness to your cutting board skills and heritage…...it is beautiful, and now FLAT!
Color me jealous.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Hey Marty - that's right…..step it up slacker! Waiting to see your new sawmill…...hows that coming along?

Gary - don't think Marty's bottle have labels ?!

John - good to hear from you…...

Thanks friends….....


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Looks real nice Jeff.

I did this to my bench oh so many yeas ago. My hand planing skills are very lacking.

Take care buddy,
Steve


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Yep, should have done mine many years ago Steve! Thanks!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


7 year project and still not finished? Sounds about right to me, Jeff! Great looking bench!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


That's it Candy! Thanks for stopping by…......


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Dang, Jeff! 
With a bench that purty, you won't want to do anything on it for fear of scratching it!

Nice job, by the way. Makes me realize this should be on my list of these to make.
All my benches and tables are junk slapped together to make do - nothing quite so fancy


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

JL7 said:


> *7 Years Later - Flattening the Bench*
> 
> This post is way overdo…...7 years since the last post.
> 
> ...


Thanks DS…..it's a bunch of work, but you won't regret it…..go for it!


----------

